# Your Best MTB Pics with the iPhone



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The bad news is that the iPhone is not as good as having your DSLR with you on the trail. The good news is the iPhone is so easy to take with you instead of lugging the big rig. 

I'd like to see what people are doing on the trails with the iPhone. Stills, action, artsy-fartsy, filters, whatever. 

I'm interested to see what can be done with the iPhone on a MTB ride. Show 'em if ya got 'em!

Please keep them small enough that we won't have to scroll to see the whole pic. Any information about setup, techniques, settings, post-processing, etc. is welcome and encouraged.

I toss this one in to get the ball rolling. Just desaturated it, and then ran it through the Smart Blur in Photoshop.


----------



## rum_n_coke (May 22, 2011)




----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a terrible photographer, so no skill involved here. The backdrop makes it. (It's just a re-sized raw iPhone photo)


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

JChasse said:


> I'm a terrible photographer, so no skill involved here. The backdrop makes it. (It's just a re-sized raw iPhone photo)


Couple weeks later...


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

This one is after several rides worth of dist built up I thought the shiny was in the chain looked cool while the rest was dirty. 









And here's one from a ride a week ago. I had never taken this one off branch and came to the shore.


----------



## brandaopj (Dec 27, 2012)

nice


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I took this in Moab, UT with an iPhone 4 in 2011 on Amasa Back trail. I do carry my Nikon D5000 occasionally but not on THIS trail as there's a lot to contend with technically


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

The best camera is the one you have with you! Couple of my favs



















I think the iPhone (4S) camera is actually pretty good. The panorama feature is awesome. Generally the pics from it benefits greatly from some smart sharpening in photoshop.


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

One of mine.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

From today's ride:


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr47watson (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Just about all my pictures are taken with my iPhone. I believe I modified it with Instagram.


----------



## RollTide29er (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## JoeJITSU (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

I don't claim to be a photographer, but I do think the iPhone 5 has a decent camera. And much easier to carry than my Sony Nex,


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)




----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Iphone 4s. - Albuquerque.

Shot with Filmic Pro App.
Frame extraced in Tiltshift Photo App
Edited with Snapseed


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Camera+ app on the iPhone 4s. My nephew going down the berms at Wakefield Park in northern Virginia:


2013 Bike 180: Day 60 by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Camera+ app on the iPhone 4s. My nephew going down the berms at Wakefield Park in northern Virginia:


Sweet panning shot with your iPhone. I'm inspired to try some of these myself.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

A couple of Iphone 4S pics. Taken and post-processed with the Camera+ app (phone with timer, placed on a rock).


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

This (a +50% crop) was taken at about 7,000 feet and the valley floor below is at <500 feet.


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

My buddy snapped this pic of my while doing some shuttle runs in New Hampshire.










The iphone makes for a sweet little camera to use while riding.


----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

Good pics guys. Here is one from just outside of Vail. Iphone 4S w/ Snapseed.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Not an IPhone but an Android.


----------



## ericgautier (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)




----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

just got an iphone 5 last week for free!(Work phone) havent had time to get a lot of pics, but here is a few from saturday


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)




----------



## mrniceguy42 (Nov 2, 2010)

yo EDDY said:


> View attachment 808130


Really dig this


----------



## jasonf150 (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

mrniceguy42 said:


> Really dig this


filters were applied but I agree, cool shot. Started a ride at 6am and got a sunrise over fog and mist in the valley below. Awesome day!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, great shots!


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

iPhone 4 - Nothing special about the pic, but it was a fun ride!


----------



## firefly1241 (May 14, 2013)

Iphone 4s found a cool log on the side of a trail


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

National Trail in Phoenix.










Hawes Trail also in Phoenix.










Road ride by the White Tank Mountains in Phoenix.










No filters or anything, just good ole iPhone 4S. So much easier to upload with photobucket!


----------



## riotactor10 (Aug 26, 2012)

This was taken by my 4S during a leisurely cruise along the Erie Canal. My buddy ran it through Photoshop for some color touch up.

Some great shots in here guys...love mobile photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Disregard


----------



## Scotmon (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's one by my house. Also my profile pic.


----------



## Jmolina34 (Jan 6, 2012)

Little dude eyeballing a small climb.









No processing, just a straight shot.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

just took this one today. My HT and FS bikes.

I used the Camera+ app to give the sunlight flare. Then I played with it again in iPhoto.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

just found another pic. this was at the top of a very long climb. I just desaturated the photo with iphoto.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

^ ^ ^ ^ I like it! ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

i only ever take my iphone 4s with me. shot was from the weekend away up to ardnamurchan in the scottish highlands. yup, it was pretty amazing...


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Weekly Otay Loop


----------



## MPI (Mar 12, 2007)

This is made by Iphone 4 and Camera+


----------



## marczr (Aug 30, 2013)

*From the local hills*

There's some great photos in here, special mention to Drevil for the super panning shot and spacedweller for those two excellent contre-jour selfies.

Just picked up a second hand On-One Inbred and took it for it's maiden spin a few days ago...

 

I've only joined this site recently, I seem to have trouble viewing a lot of the photos in threads, some are just a blank space and others have a box that says 'attached thumbnails' that either don't link to anything or just link to a white dot on a black screen, is that normal?


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Flat Creek / Stanley Gap in North GA. Taken with a s3. Riding my old steel dragon.








Dirt and crust on my mtn tandem this past weekwnd at Tsali, NC.

















My lab enjoying the lake after a good ride.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2013)

A couple of pics taken on the 4s.... Instagram is quite good fun whilst snapseed app can let you fiddle easily on the iPad.


----------



## Camber11 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## brandaopj (Dec 27, 2012)

Photos Taken with Iphone 5.

Second one is a frame from a video filmed with iphone 5


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2013)

Good pics brandaopj! Good quality still. I was lead to believe the iPhone 5 camera wasn't very good, but they seem to be quite high resolution.


----------



## brandaopj (Dec 27, 2012)

is a very good camera. One of this pic was shot with manual burst mode hehehe. Very fast finger touch in screen to take several pics and choose the best.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

brandaopj said:


> is a very good camera. One of this pic was shot with manual burst mode hehehe. Very fast finger touch in screen to take several pics and choose the best.


Nice shots. If only they didn't change out the charging cable that's already in my car.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

First ride of Fall:

Everything is still green down here!


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## amaninus (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice pictures you guys have. Here's mine. Taken using iphone 4 using camera+ app.


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

From todays ride. Dundriech not far south of edinburgh. Beautiful day here and great ride.


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

One from yesterday.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imannoe (Apr 2, 2014)

This picture taken by iphone 4s.. and editing on snapseed.
nice trail in here in Indonesia.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Some Instagram edits and panoramas


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Up above Downtown Salt Lake City, UT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Far and away my best iPhone pic. My buddy Jon shredding at Mountain Creek:


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*Vicious Dog Attack*


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Gooseberry Mesa



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

All taken in Goodyear AZ with my 4s


----------



## adrenalinejoe (May 7, 2014)

Jmolina34 said:


> Little dude eyeballing a small climb.
> 
> View attachment 826184
> 
> ...


I just got one of these bike for my two year old son's birthday comming this Sat. Can't wait to give it to him. Nice straight shot!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

sroc3 said:


> Some Instagram edits and panoramas


3rd pic in your post is my 'home trail'. I was just there a few hours ago.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

jeffj said:


> 3rd pic in your post is my 'home trail'. I was just there a few hours ago.


Yeah man - Tapia ROcks  Fantastic Single Track!!!! IT's like being on a roller coaster!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## creeseph (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

From a couple days ago:


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow. Those are amazing. Nice shots people.


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## The Hookler (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Skeggs at 7:30am

:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

zgroove said:


> Skeggs at 7:30am
> 
> :thumbsup:


^^^^^^^^^^ Outstanding! ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Ross Peak in MT
If I can keep the lens clean, the iPhone can take some ok pics.
Smoke in the air from distant wildfires made a natural filter.


----------



## The Hookler (Oct 30, 2004)

My buddy took this pic of me with his iPhone. I'd say he nailed it


----------



## aztrlrunr (Sep 28, 2014)

Storm clouds over Sedona! Taken with iPhone 5s.


----------



## Tracy N (Oct 11, 2014)

Great shots! Pretty amazing you can listen to music and GPS your ride with your camera, eh?


----------



## Tracy N (Oct 11, 2014)

Just wanted to try to post a couple too, all iPhone!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Tracy N said:


> Just wanted to try to post a couple too, all iPhone!
> View attachment 931022


Interesting post processing on this one. Looks like a blur tool of some sort was used around the outsides?


----------



## GTIFreak (Jan 3, 2014)

I went for a ride up the ridge line where one of the Nike Missile bases were and brought all of my photo gear out with me to test out a new backpack I got... Went to unpack the camera and realized I forgot to move all of my damn memory cards to the new bag. Total rookie mistake. I wasn't about to leave empty handed tho... especially with all of the great graffiti up there.
Once Every 4 years... by GTIFreak, on Flickr

It made for a good scouting trip anyway.


----------



## Tracy N (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Jeff, I used Blur FX to add median blur on that one. Love the thread!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Coffeeneuring #2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

iPhone panorama mode, held horizontally as I rolled down the trail.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Here's one I took with a guys iPhone5 or 6, not sure if you can set them for contrast, exposure etc, but this one seemed quite funky in it's contrast and levels, had to do a lot of levels work in P'shop before I was happy with it and still not even close to 100% happy with it. FYI, guys just taking a stop to enjoy the great scenery on the Bath Trail in Barbados.









Awesome, awesome shot, as someone said, the best camera is the one you have, as no image, well, yeah 



yo EDDY said:


> View attachment 808130


----------



## whitewheels29 (Oct 24, 2014)

This is an OK shot from a few days ago. I'll get more the more places i ride.

Sent from my vault using Tapatalk


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

image by Mwheeler17, on Flickr


----------



## whitewheels29 (Oct 24, 2014)

ibadfish said:


> image by Mwheeler17, on Flickr


Damn I love the red accents.

Sent from my vault using Tapatalk


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

iphone 4s:

edited in lightroom for the shadow area:









edited in-camera with Snapseed:


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

*Riding on water*


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## whitewheels29 (Oct 24, 2014)

bryan_d said:


>


Thas just plain. Awesome. Great shot.









Sent from my vault using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

From a beach ride on the Oregon coast.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

From last week, November 2014. Sedona, AZ. Mescal Trail.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Not the greatest, but I like this pic.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

My Nephew shooting a S&W .460 Magnum.


----------



## TonyTT (Nov 14, 2013)

*Gary Fisher Pix*

Posted these in the Gary Fisher forum. May as well post them here too...
I always liked this bike...All pictures taken with iPhone!!!!!


----------



## Hawkens (May 19, 2004)

*Few Phone Captures*








Racing the Sun back to the trailhead







Break Time


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cole82 (Aug 15, 2004)

Does an android count or is there a separate thread?


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdg (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## otherground (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)




----------



## santacruz99 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Here are a couple from the last 5+ Yrs*


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Bald Hill









Mount Tamalpais


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

My favorite..it's a little soft and not even to the horizon..but think that adds to it. I use to be diehard pixelpeeper, but unless your work/profession demands it..I am appreciating photos that are a tad soft now.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Not an IPhone, but an Android (sorry)

Fall in Maine


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

These are from my early morning before work rides. I like to be at the summit as the sun comes up.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Took this one last Tuesday. Messed with it a bit with the Instagram settings...


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Today has been this:


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thompson Dam, Thompson, CT.


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Couple shots from a recent Crested Butte, CO trip, all taken on iPhone 5


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

There are some really nice pics here. It reminds me of when I used to ride on the trails with a DSLR and take photos for my guest blogger articles. I have not ridden with my DSLR in a long time, but I do now carry my iphone on every ride. These photos inspire me to "slow down and smell the roses" more sort-of-speak, and take more iphone pics!


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*Sedona, AZ*

My Wife shot this one with her I-Phone 6 while chasing my 11yr old Son and his buddy around the trails here yesterday.


----------



## playr2 (Apr 24, 2017)

These are great photos. I'll have to try to take more with my iPhone. I tend to get almost no photos riding solo


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*My two favorites*

These are my 2 favorite shots taken with my iPhone 6S. I do use Lightroom to clean them up a bit as well.
The one with my Son jumping always makes me shake my head. I've got a really nice DSLR camera that I left behind that day but still managed to get this shot on my iPhone. Makes me question the Thousands of dollars I put into my DSLR!!


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

I ride here a lot, Hard Labor Creek State Park...if you look closely you can already see the ticks


----------



## ThatRyGuy (May 1, 2017)

A few pictures I snapped while riding yesterday...

View attachment 1135245
View attachment 1135246
View attachment 1135247


----------



## Spectactical (Sep 28, 2014)

iPhone 6









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongo40 (Jun 4, 2012)

With my IPhone


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Mongo40 said:


> View attachment 1184449
> 
> With my IPhone


It would be so nice if they made those bikes in XXL. . . . . Looks a lot like my setup when I owned a Reign.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

These are all with the iPhone SE...

Editing with Fotor.

























Yeah.....can't figure out how to nix that sideways one... Not sure why it uploaded that way.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek 69er (Nov 26, 2017)

My Trek 69er









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## veeco (Apr 10, 2009)

*top of Mary's peak (Oregon)*









can't seem to get any other to upload.
oh well. sorry.


----------



## veeco (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! A lot of incredible pics! And cools seeing some older bikes, new bikes, and unusual bikes!


----------



## Rokrat18 (Jul 5, 2018)

Riding through a snowstorm


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*My best pic. Not great, but "my best" is relative!*

Franklin Mts, El Paso. Old bike I keep at my wife's family. I live in Pittsburgh, so getting out there during the holidays is always a nice weather vacation! And so nice to keep a bike there instead of shipping. Recommended for any of you who go to a place 1 or 2 times a year. No suspension-no maintenance.









My trails around this time of year:


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Friend riding in the snow a couple weekends ago.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Another friend doing a killer jump.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

My husband and me in Moab


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad to see this thread get another bump. If there's any chance of a photo op I usually take my DSLR, so I don't have many from just my iPhone.

A few pics from last year (2018):









This was from the trailhead. I had sliced a sidewall on the ride, so I had to hurry back before dark, so no bike pics, but I couldn't pass up the sunset.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

I shared my iphone photos with our local T.V. station.

Springtime beauty pops up in Sycamore Canyon County Preserve - CBS News 8 - San Diego, CA News Station - KFMB Channel 8


----------



## Lick The Stamp (Dec 14, 2018)

I decided to buy an iPhone holder for my gorilla pod so I could attempt to take action shots of myself. This was taken in video mode, I then selected the best frame and touched it up a bit in light room. Quite impressed with the quality/compactness/lightness of the setup.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

East Canyon in Santa Clarita. So Cal is quite a bit greener after recent rains. Shot with iPhone X


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Near Austin


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

288GTO said:


> East Canyon in Santa Clarita. So Cal is quite a bit greener after recent rains. Shot with iPhone X


That's in my neck of the woods. Beautiful shots. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JulieS (May 8, 2019)

*Ketchum/Sun Valley riding pic*


----------



## leoffensive (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ChunkySalsa (Jun 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Above JPL, near Pasadena. Thats downtown LA in the background.


----------



## Thinner (Jul 12, 2014)

JulieS said:


> View attachment 1250503


Nice!

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

iPhone 7


----------



## Banzaibikes1 (Oct 17, 2019)

*Folsom Lake*


----------



## CO-Clyde (Jan 30, 2010)

Banzaibikes1 said:


> View attachment 1296609


Amazing pic!


----------



## The.Dude.Abides. (Feb 22, 2014)

Does it count if it's taken with an Android?

Filterless


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Android S10E Not edited.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Ride up Camp 9 in Southern California


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Drizzle in Vegas on Xmas eve.


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Amazing Vegas desert day 

IMG_7562 by P.L. L, on Flickr


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

A lot of amazing pics everyone. Wish I lived in some of those places.


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

one of my better ones:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Just some randoms from my Favorites album:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Damn! Some really nice photos in here. Here's a recent one of mine (iPhone XS).








=sParty


----------



## HUNT 24/7 (May 10, 2017)

Probably my best iPhone biking pic.


----------

